
New studies suggest no long-term immunity from Covid-19 - splittingTimes
https://www.heraldlive.co.za/news/2020-06-19-immunity-against-covid-19-not-looking-good-suggest-two-new-studies/
======
__blockcipher__
I’m on mobile so won’t give this comment the substance it should, but I want
to nip this ridiculous notion in the bud.

The key concept here is immunological memory. Maintaining antibodies for years
for non-severe diseases (how SARS-2 presents for the vast majority of people)
is not a good thing.

Rather, there are memory b cells, memory t cells, and other forms of
immunological memory. These cells lie dormant and when exposed tk the antigens
corresponding to the previously fought-off pathogen (SARS-CoV-2 in this place)
they “activate” and start cranking out antibodies exponentially. In other
words, after you no longer have any active circulating antibodies, you still
have these memory cells that persist for DECADES.

TL;DR: it is not a problem that antibodies only last a few months. That is how
the vast majority of diseases work. It would only be a problem if we had
evidence that there was no immunological memory to SARS-2, but on the contrary
we have tons of evidence of that, even if it’s not fully characterized

Please don’t fall for this narrative that has went around for months. I truly
believe that there is a faction of irrational doom-sayers who are collectively
losing their shit over this in a way that they would never do for other
serious diseases like Influenza. I won’t speculate on their motivations for
doing so, I have a few theories but I truly do not know why there is so much
of this craziness going around.

Sorry for the lack of citations but immunological memory is a robust and well-
studied phenomenon and I encourage anyone concerned about COVID-19 to read
some papers about it in a general sense

~~~
toufka
Yep. Article does not understand it's immunology.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/hbzm1d/antibodies_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/hbzm1d/antibodies_to_the_new_coronavirus_may_last_only/)

